# NSMBWii partners?



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you play with anyone when you're on NSMBWii? Brother? g/bf? Friend?

I usually play with my little brother, but most of the time he sucks @_@ and he's killed me and him on a number of occasions. D< And occasionally my older brother might join in.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2009)

probrably my friend and dad when he comes around


----------



## Conor (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't got the game yet but I would probably be playing on my own.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 20, 2009)

I play with my boyfriend, and it's the most fun I think I've _ever_ had with a game! We both have the same skill level, so that's pretty nice. But it doesn't stop the game from being total chaos sometimes! XD


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

No. 
Friends just slow you down.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I play with my boyfriend, and it's the most fun I think I've _ever_ had with a game! We both have the same skill level, so that's pretty nice. But it doesn't stop the game from being total chaos sometimes! XD


It would be better if my little bro didn't suck as much >___>

Travis: Inorite? But it is pretty fun with a friend.


----------



## Nic (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I play with my boyfriend, and it's the most fun I think I've _ever_ had with a game! We both have the same skill level, so that's pretty nice. But it doesn't stop the game from being total chaos sometimes! XD









Stop talking about your boyfriend seriously every reply you make it is your boyfriend.


----------



## PaJami (Nov 20, 2009)

I play with my brother. I find it fun messing with each other


----------



## Lewis (Nov 20, 2009)

@cornman64: I laughed at that, shows how immature I am.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What am I supposed to do, lie? This thread is about who you play NSMBW with, and I play it with my boyfriend, so that's what I'm gonna post. You're the only person who's complaining about it.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 21, 2009)

1st; I don't have the game... yet.
2nd; I don't have enough controllers. (Btw, with what controller do you play with?)
My siblings won't play because the hate Nintendo games. But I'm lucky if my friends wants to play with me.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> 1st; I don't have the game... yet.
> 2nd; I don't have enough controllers. (Btw, with what controller do you play with?)
> My siblings won't play because the hate Nintendo games. But I'm lucky if my friends wants to play with me.


1: laem
2: You hold the wiimote sideways


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I haven't got the game yet but I would probably be playing on my own.


This ^


----------



## Yokie (Nov 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... crap...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm getting it in an hour <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 21, 2009)

I play video games alone, my sister is 21, my mom would only ever play Animal crossing, theres not many kids in my neighborhood the ones there are, are jerks. And my School friends most of them don't play Wii.

I kinda like it better this way though, Video games are my escape from reality.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 22, 2009)

I play New Super Mario Bros. Wii with my boyfriend. ^^ The multiplayer co-op play really makes things interesting and much more fun. =3


----------



## Micah (Nov 22, 2009)

I play with my 16 year old brother.

He and I are an epic team.


----------



## Pear (Nov 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I play video games alone, my sister is 21, my mom would only ever play Animal crossing, theres not many kids in my neighborhood the ones there are, are jerks. And my School friends most of them don't play Wii.
> 
> I kinda like it better this way though, Video games are my escape from reality.


Exactly. Videogames are supposed to be an antisocial thing you do to relax, which is good in moderation.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 22, 2009)

I just got it yesterday, I had to play wiht my nephews, and they sucked. Bad.
I play with my 28-29 year old bro, but I prefer to play by myself. Its just better that way/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

I play it with my sister. Though, I'm usually using her as a projectile or a way to get to higher places.


----------



## Zex (Nov 22, 2009)

3 of my friends.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I play it with my sister. Though, I'm usually using her as a projectile or a way to get to higher places.


Rofl. XD


----------



## Resonate (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't have it yet, but I'll probably play it with my younger brother.  And...maybe my dad if he has time.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 22, 2009)

If I had it, I would make my girlfriend play it with me. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I play it with my sister. Though, I'm usually using her as a projectile or a way to get to higher places.


I bet Genni loves being used as a platform xD


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 22, 2009)

It verys I play it more by myself but I play alittle bit with my younger bro n sister in-law


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

I play with myself to get to Star coins, Dragon coins, and high ledges. Pretty hard switching back and forth.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> I play with myself to get to Star coins, Dragon coins, and high ledges. Pretty hard switching back and forth.


There are no Dragon Coins in NSMBW... That's SMW, lol.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

haven't gotten it yet but im probably ganna play w/ my bro


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

whats so great about nsmbw? Why is everyone SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hyped about it?
If its superiority compares with the DS version, i dont see what all the hype is about


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

^^
=o u did not just say that! lol
idk I just want it cuz im a nintendo freak and mario freak idk about rest


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 02:04:14 AM]whats so great about nsmbw? Why is everyone SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hyped about it?
> If its superiority compares with the DS version, i dont see what all the hype is about


Best post I've seen on this forum in a long time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 02:04:14 AM]whats so great about nsmbw? Why is everyone SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hyped about it?
> If its superiority compares with the DS version, i dont see what all the hype is about


It's a _lot_ better than the DS version.


----------



## forgottensomeone (Nov 23, 2009)

I will usually play with my sister or my mother.

My sister and mom are not at my level of gameplay, but I still find it fun because I used to play all the Mario Bros games with them, so it's like a batch of memories...  although those memories were of them also playing badly...  go figure.


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 02:04:14 AM]whats so great about nsmbw? Why is everyone SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hyped about it?
> If its superiority compares with the DS version, i dont see what all the hype is about


It's miles better than the DS version. Try it before judging it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sadly, no one else in the family plays video games, so I play NSMBW alone.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 24, 2009)

I play with mah bf

Yay 50 continues and only on world 7.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2009)

If anyone, my brother or my freakish cousins on my dad's side. However, I only see them every couple of weeks compared to my horrid brother who generally sucks at playing anything co-op.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I play with mah bf
> 
> Yay 50 continues and only on world 7.


I KNOW, IT'S _THAT_ CRAZY! XD I think I've used around 20 continues already, lol. We want to go back and beat the game together again without using _any_ continues... Damn, that's gonna be hard. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Whoa, i only used about 7 continues o_o But i did take advantage of the bubble...

Did anyone else use the bubble?


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2009)

I've used the bubble once or twice.

I think my brother and I have used 1 or 2 continues so far.


----------



## ultimate650 (Nov 24, 2009)

i play alone for the most part but when my friend comes over we play it it's kind of frustrating and fun at the same time


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Whoa, i only used about 7 continues o_o But i did take advantage of the bubble...
> 
> Did anyone else use the bubble?


OMG YES!!! XD The bubble creates lots of useful strategies! It's so funny when one of us presses it because we're about to fall off the edge or something, and then the other does the same and forces us to go back to the map! XD It's like an automatic response when someone's in danger, lol.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, my brother's finger "slips" when i'm inside a bubble >____> the bubble is also kinda cheap, but handy for newbies.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We finally completed World 9-8 last night, finishing the game. ^_^ X3 Now we just need to go back through without using continues... XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World 9-8 was oddly easy for me.

Did you guys get to World 8-7? =D (actually, you did, since you couldn't have gotten to World 9-8 without it) But how'd you like World 8-7?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think World 9-8 was supposed to be a fun stage that makes you "wow" instead of a crazy hard stage. And, yes, we played World 8-7... ROLLER COASTER OF DEATH!!! XD But it was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was probably one of the funnest levels on NSMBWii =D


----------



## Silently (Nov 26, 2009)

fftopic: I am wondering if getting New Super Mario Bros. Wii is a good idea or not. I really do not know whether to get it or not. Any suggestions or help?


----------



## Micah (Nov 27, 2009)

If you like Mario games, you don't want to miss it.


----------

